# لماذا لم يعلم يسوع ولا الروح القدس وقت يوم القيامة اليوم الأخير



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

سلام ونعمة وبركة من الرب وبعد
في حواري مع أحدهم سألني سؤال حيرني ولم أستطع الاجابة عليه السؤال على الشكل التالي 
قال انتم تقولون ان الله واحد مكون من ثلاثة اقانيم والله يعلم كل شيء قلت نعم قال لماذا لم يعلم يسوع ولا الروح القدس وقت يوم القيامة اليوم الأخير مهما كنتم تسموه واكتفى الأب بمعرفته أليس هذا دليل على أن الأ قانيم غير متساوية في الناحية العلمية؟؟ قلت لا أعلم لكن أخبرته ان يمهلني يوم حتى آلآتيه بالجواب  أريد ممن لديه خبرة الجواب وشكراً لكل من يجاوبني 


تم تغيير العنوان بواسطة المشرف ليدل على مضمون الموضوع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أبريل 2013)

مثال للرد على السؤال
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=1323


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> مثال للرد على السؤال
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=1323



أخي العزيز في رابطك لم تنفى ولم يثبت أن يسوع يعلم يوم القيامة وانما أنه يعلم العديد من الأمور فقد قال اليسوع بنفسه في 
إنجيل مرقس 13: 32

وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.

أنه لا يعلم ذلك اليوم الا الآب و إلا تفيد التخصيص للآب اي حتى الروح القدس لا يعلمه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2013)

adam son قال:


> فقد قال *اليسوع* بنفسه في


*باشا ...حضرتك مسلم وألا مسيحى ؟*
*لو مسلم هجاوبك من مفهومك الأيمانى بنفس لغتك *​


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باشا ...حضرتك مسلم وألا مسيحى ؟*
> *لو مسلم هجاوبك من مفهومك الأيمانى بنفس لغتك *​



انا لا اعرف لماذا اقتبست قال اليسوع بنفسه هل تقصد انه قيل على لسانه في الانجيل المهم 
أنا مسيحي كاثوليكي لكن طرح علي هذا السؤال شخص مسلم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أبريل 2013)

adam son قال:


> انا لا اعرف لماذا اقتبست قال اليسوع بنفسه هل تقصد انه قيل على لسانه في الانجيل المهم
> أنا مسيحي كاثوليكي لكن طرح علي هذا السؤال شخص مسلم


*كيف تكون مسيحيا وتعرف الاسم بالالف واللام يا اخى تعريف الاسم يعتبر سبه وتقليلا وتنكيرا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كيف تكون مسيحيا وتعرف الاسم بالالف واللام يا اخى تعريف الاسم يعتبر سبه وتقليلا وتنكيرا.*


*شكرا أخى سمعان*
*وددت أن أعرف فقط إن كانت خطأ مطبعى أم لا*
*فلم ينتبه بالرغم من تلوينها باللون الأحمر*
*وقال (انا لا اعرف لماذا اقتبست قال اليسوع بنفسه )*
:closedeye
​


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كيف تكون مسيحيا وتعرف الاسم بالالف واللام يا اخى تعريف الاسم يعتبر سبه وتقليلا وتنكيرا.*



أنا لأريد أن أخرج على موضوع السؤال واتمنى الجواب من حضراتكم


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكرا أخى سمعان*
> *وددت أن أعرف فقط إن كانت خطأ مطبعى أم لا*
> *فلم ينتبه بالرغم من تلوينها باللون الأحمر*
> *وقال (انا لا اعرف لماذا اقتبست قال اليسوع بنفسه )*
> ...



أنا نسخت قولي ولم اعد كتابته اخ عبده عبوده


----------



## AdmanTios (14 أبريل 2013)

*الأخ السائل ............ سلام و نعمة رب المجد
تملاء قلبك و تُنير عقلك ..... مُرفق لشخصك الكريم
مُشاركة بإذن رب المجد ترد علي جميع تساؤلات
قلبك و عقلك ( من هنا )

 لكم أتمني فرصة الإختلاء بالنفس و التمعُن
بكل حرف و معني و لو أحببت أمامك فرصة
ذهبية لمتابعة الموضوع بأكملُه ( من هنا )
أيضاً و بنعمة ربنا أتمني لشخصك إستفادة رائعة
*


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الأخ السائل ............ سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> تملاء قلبك و تُنير عقلك ..... مُرفق لشخصك الكريم
> مُشاركة بإذن رب المجد ترد علي جميع تساؤلات
> قلبك و عقلك ( من هنا )
> ...



بوركت لكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات أولاً الشرح تحدث على انه معنى يوم باليونانية أنه يوم عادي ليس يوم القيامة لكننا اذا اكملنا القراءة في انجيل مرقس 13 نجد 32 «وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.
33 اُنْظُرُوا! اِسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ.
34 كَأَنَّمَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسَافِرٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتَهُ، وَأَعْطَى عَبِيدَهُ السُّلْطَانَ، وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَمَلَهُ، وَأَوْصَى الْبَوَّابَ أَنْ يَسْهَرَ.
35 اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ، أَمَسَاءً، أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ، أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ، أَمْ صَبَاحًا.
36 لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ بَغْتَةً فَيَجِدَكُمْ نِيَامًا!
37 وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا».

فهو يتحدث عن اليوم الآخر ولا يحق لنا تفسيرها على مزاجنا فالأمر واضح كالشمس ولا يمكننا ان نغطي عين الشمس بغربال أنه لا يوجد من يعرف يوم القيامة سوى الآب لا الملائكة لا الروح القدس لا الابن فقط الآب وكما قلت سابقاً أن إلا تفيد التخصيص للآب 
بحماية الرب


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

*حتى لا اطيل عليك ساشرح لك سريعا

 ونبداء ردنا بطرح السؤال الخاص بتلك الجزئية وهو هل الابن لا يعلم؟ولنترك الكتاب المقدس يجيب
 نجد الكتاب المقدس يقول عن السيد المسيح فى كولوسى2ع3وَالْمَسِيحِ،الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ
** in whom are hidden all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge.

 فالسيد المسيح موجود فيه وهو ينبوع الحكمة وينبوع العلم,فمن تلك الايه   نستنتج ان السيد المسيح يعلم كل العلوم بل وهو مزخر فيه كل وجميع كنوز   العلم

 ,وفى سفر الرؤيا 2عدد23يقولفَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ،
 وفى سفر الرؤيا2 ( ع2,9,13,19,3ع1,8,15)

 أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ،وما اكثر الايات التى   تثبت معرفة الابن المعرفة الكاملة وسنذكر القليل من الكثير للايضاح

 يو16ع30اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ   تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ   خَرَجْتَ».

 و يو4ع29«هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي  كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ و  يو11ع14فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ  عَلاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ

 و يو13ع1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ  عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ  سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ  لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، و  يو18عفَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ  وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ،

 و يو21ع17سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَفَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا رَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْ

 و متى16ع.8فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي   أَنْفُسِكُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا خُبْزاً؟   وأأتي للتعليق الذى قلتة ان الابن يعلم الساعة وقبل شرح تلك النقطة سوف   اعرض عليك ايه واحدة من الكتاب المقدس وقد وضعتها لكَ سابقا وهى

 يوحنا16ع 15كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ

 ويوحنا17ع 10وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ

 فكل ما للاب من علم هو هو ايضا للابن لان كل ما للاب هو ايضا للابن وذكر فى موضع اخر ان الازمنة والاوقات فى سلطان الاب

 اعمال1ع7فكل ما للاب من سلطان هو ايضا نفسه للابن وناتى الى نقطة علم   المسيح من عدمة لميعاد الساعه واليوم فنحن متفقين ان الابن يعلم جميع   المعرفة وكل المعرفة وكل ما للاب من معرفة هى هى للابن ولكن ما معنى ان   الابن لا يعلم الساعه؟؟

 نجدة فى الرساله الى فيلبى حينما قال"  فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في  المسيح يسوع أيضا، الذي إذ كان في صورة الله  لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا  لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذا صورة عبد صائرا في  شبه الناس، وإذ وجد في الهيئة  كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب،  لذلك رفعه الله أيضا وأعطاه  اسما فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة  ممن في السماء ومن على  الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح  هو رب لمجد الله الآب  " (في5: 211)

 . اذا بعد ما صار فى شبة  الناس واخذ صورة بشر فهو لا يعلم,لان الطبيعه  البشرية من سماته الجهل وعدم  المعرفة,فهنا يقصد انه بحسب الطبيعه البشرية  لا يعلم المواعيد لانه بشر  مثلنا لا نعلم الا القليل ولكنه بحسب لاهوتة  يعلم كل شىء وفيه مزخرة  المعرفة والحكمة

 كولوسى2ع3وَالْمَسِيحِ،الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ

 فمن جه الناسوت لا يعلم شىء عن اليوم والساعه ولكن من جه اللاهوت هو من   اعطىء وخبر عن كل شىء سوف يحدث فى ذلك اليوم وفى المجىء الثان وقد شرح   لتلاميذه كلّ تفصيلات ودقائق علامات مجيئه الثاني في مجد ونهاية العالم   والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة وما سيحدث بعدها بالتفصيل، بل   وشرح ما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة بكلَّ دقَّة وتفصيل مؤكِّدًا أنَّه في نهاية   هذا الجيل، الذي ستحدث فيه هذه الأحداث، ستأتي الساعة وينتهي العالم

 " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ   هَذَا كُلُّهُ. اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ   يَزُولُ. " (مت24/34-35). وبالتالي يعرف متى سيكون اليوم وتأتي الساعة.
 وهو من له الدور الاساسى فى ذلك اليوم كديان

 متى7ع22. كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ   يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا   شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟23. فَحِينَئِذٍ   أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا   فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!

 مز50ع6. وَتُخْبِرُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِعَدْلِهِ لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الدَّيَّانُ. سِلاَهْ.

 رؤ2ع23. وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ   الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ،   وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.

+اذا الابن من جه اللاهوت يعلم كل شىء بدليل

 1\انه اعطى وخبر عن كل شىء سوف يكون فى ذلك اليوم وشرحة للتلاميذ بالتفاصيل وادق التفاصيل

 ففى انجيل معلمنا مرقس يشرح فى الاصحاح ال13 ما سوف يحدث فى ذلك اليوم1   وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ، قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ   تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، انْظُرْ! مَا هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ! وَهَذِهِ   الأَبْنِيَةُ!»2فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «أَتَنْظُرُ هَذِهِ الأَبْنِيَةَ   الْعَظِيمَةَ؟ لاَ يُتْرَكُ حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ».  3وَفِيمَا  هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، تُجَاهَ الْهَيْكَلِ،  سَأَلَهُ  بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ عَلَى  انْفِرَادٍ:4«قُلْ  لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا؟ وَمَا هِيَ الْعَلاَمَةُ  عِنْدَمَا يَتِمُّ  جَمِيعُ هَذَا؟»5فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَابْتَدَأَ  يَقُولُ: «?نْظُرُوا!  لاَ يُضِلُّكُمْ أَحَدٌ.6فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ  سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي  قَائِلِينَ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ! وَيُضِلُّونَ  كَثِيرِينَ. 7فَإِذَا  سَمِعْتُمْ بِحُرُوبٍ وَبِأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ فَلاَ  تَرْتَاعُوا، لأَنَّهَا  لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ، وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ  الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ.8لأَنَّهُ  تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ، عَلَى أُمَّةٍ  وَمَمْلَكَةٌ، عَلَى مَمْلَكَةٍ وَتَكُونُ  زَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ،  وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَاضْطِرَابَاتٌ. هَذِهِ  مُبْتَدَأُ  الأَوْجَاعِ.9فَانْظُرُوا إِلَى نُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُمْ   سَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَالِسَ، وَتُجْلَدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعَ،   وَتُوقَفُونَ أَمَامَ وُلاَةٍ وَمُلُوكٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ.   10وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ  الأُمَمِ.  11فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ  قَبْلُ  بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ  فِي  تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذَلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ   الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. 12وَسَيُسْلِمُ الأَخُ  أَخَاهُ  إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَالأَبُ وَلَدَهُ، وَيَقُومُ الأَوْلاَدُ عَلَى   وَالِدِيهِمْ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُمْ. 13وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ   الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى   الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ. 14فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ   الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ، قَائِمَةً حَيْثُ   لاَ يَنْبَغِي - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ - فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ   الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ، 15وَالَّذِي عَلَى   السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَلاَ يَدْخُلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ   بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً، 16وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى   الْوَرَاءِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَهُ. 17وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ   فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ! 18وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي   شِتَاءٍ. 19لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ ضِيقٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ   مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ الَّتِي خَلَقَهَا اللَّهُ إِلَى   الآنَ، وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. 20وَلَوْ لَمْ يُقَصِّرِ الرَّبُّ تِلْكَ   الأَيَّامَ، لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ   الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ، قَصَّرَ الأَيَّامَ. 21حِينَئِذٍ إِنْ قَالَ   لَكُمْ أَحَدٌ: هُوَذَا الْمَسِيحُ هُنَا! أَوْ: هُوَذَا هُنَاكَ! فَلاَ   تُصَدِّقُوا. 22لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ   كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوالَوْ أَمْكَنَ   الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 23فَانْظُرُوا أَنْتُمْ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ   وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ.24 «وَأَمَّا فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ   بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الضِّيقِ، فَالشَّمْسُ تُظْلِمُ، وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يُعْطِي   ضَوْءَهُ، 25وَنُجُومُ السَّمَاءِ تَتَسَاقَطُ، وَالْقُوَّاتُ الَّتِي فِي   السَّمَاوَاتِ تَتَزَعْزَعُ. 26وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبِْرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ   آتِياً فِي سَحَابٍ بِقُوَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَمَجْدٍ 27فَيُرْسِلُ حِينَئِذٍ   مَلاَئِكَتَهُ وَيَجْمَعُ مُخْتَارِيهِ مِنَ الأَرْبَعِ الرِّيَاحِ، مِنْ   أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاءِ السَّمَاءِ. 28فَمِنْ شَجَرَةِ   التِّينِ تَعَلَّمُوا الْمَثَلَ: مَتَى صَارَ غُصْنُهَا رَخْصاً   وَأَخْرَجَتْ أَوْرَاقاً، تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الصَّيْفَ قَرِيبٌ. 29هَكَذَا   أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً، مَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ صَائِرَةً،   فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ عَلَى الأَبْوَابِ. 30اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ   لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ.   31اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ، وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُول

 فمن جه انه الله يعلم كل شىء وخبر بما سيحدث اما من جه   الناسوت فهو لا يعلم ميعاد الساعة وللاباء تعلقات جميله جدا ردا على المشككين فمن   تلك الاقوال
 التعليق رقم1:ت اذا كان الاب لوحدة فقط هو الذى يعرف الاب  المعرفة الذاتيه  متى11ع27وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ،  وَلاَ أَحَدٌ  يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ  يُعْلِنَ  لَهُ فايهما ايسر على الابن معرفة الاب فى الجوهر ام معرفة   الساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(سؤال لكل مشكك)

 التعليق رقم 1ان قول المسيح(الا  الاب)فكائنة ينفى المعرفة عن الروح  القدوس ,وكيف لا يعرف الروح اليوم  والساعه وهو الذى يفحص كل شىء حتى اعماق  الله 1كو2ع1,

 فلو الروح يعبم الساعه ففى تلك الحاله يكون اعظم من الابن بينما الابن قال انه ياخذ مما لى ويعطيكم يو16ع14

 فايهما ايسر على الروح القدوس معرفة اعماق الله ام معرفة الساعه؟؟
 اترك لك الاجابة
*


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

عزيزي jesus truth انا ما أودته من كلام أورده من قبلك أحدهم وذكرت انه لا يثبت معرفة الآبن يسوع بيوم الحساب انما ان لديه معارف وكنوز وقد قال يسوع بنفسه لا أحد يعلمه الا الآب وأرجوا الرد بسرعة لأن المهلة ستنتهي وسيقول انه على حق أرجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

adam son قال:


> عزيزي jesus truth انا ما أودته من كلام أورده من قبلك أحدهم وذكرت انه لا يثبت معرفة الآبن يسوع بيوم الحساب انما ان لديه معارف وكنوز وقد قال يسوع بنفسه لا أحد يعلمه الا الآب وأرجوا الرد بسرعة لأن المهلة ستنتهي وسيقول انه على حق أرجوكم ساعدوني



مُهلة ! أتظن ان المسئلة لُعبة حتى تقول مُهلة من يُريد ان يفهم فل يفهم ومن يريد ان يؤمن فليؤمن .. كل شخص له عقل يُفكر به قدمنا الاجابة الواضحة والسليمة لاصحاب العقول السليمة .. الاجابة بكل بساطة >> الآبن كما ذكرت سابقاً هو لقب ليسوع المسيح اي الله الظاهر في الجسد .. من هُنا ستعرف الاجابة اصلاً ولكــن ركز قليلاً سأعطيك مثال بسيط جداً عندما كان يأكل السيد المسيح هل كان اللاهوت يأكل ايضاً !! فمن جه انه انسان فهو يأكل .. ومن جه انه الله لا يأكل .. هذا فقط مثال للتبسيط 

الخلاصة 
--------
يسوع المسيح من جه انه الله (* اللاهوت *)  يَعلم كُل شئ وهذا ما ذكرة القديس بطرس الرسول حينما قال له *يَا رَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. وإما من جه انه انسان فهو لا يعلم ميعاد الساعة . وصلت الاجابة ؟ *


----------



## aymonded (14 أبريل 2013)

كلام الرب يسوع نابع من أنه [ *أخلى نفسه* ]، واعتقد أن هذه الإجابات موجوده في موسوعات كاثوليكية وسمعت كثير من كهنة كاثوليك جاوبوا بالتفصيل يا جميل؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

*ببساطة > في صفات تُنسب للاهوتة وصفات تُنسب لناسوتة 
*


----------



## adam son (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *ببساطة > في صفات تُنسب للاهوتة وصفات تُنسب لناسوتة
> *



شكراً لكم بوركتم الآن أستيع الرد برعاية الله


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

adam son قال:


> شكراً لكم بوركتم الآن أستيع الرد برعاية الله


نشــكر الله .. ربنا معاك ويساعدك صليلي وصلي ان الله يرشد عقلك للفم السليم .. سلام ونعمة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> نشــكر الله .. ربنا معاك ويساعدك صليلي وصلي ان الله يرشد عقلك للفــهـم السليم .. سلام ونعمة


للفهم السليم


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 أبريل 2013)

adam son قال:


> سلام ونعمة وبركة من الرب وبعد
> في حواري مع أحدهم سألني سؤال حيرني ولم أستطع الاجابة عليه السؤال على الشكل التالي
> قال انتم تقولون ان الله واحد مكون من ثلاثة اقانيم والله يعلم كل شيء قلت نعم قال لماذا لم يعلم يسوع ولا الروح القدس وقت يوم القيامة اليوم الأخير مهما كنتم تسموه واكتفى الأب بمعرفته أليس هذا دليل على أن الأ قانيم غير متساوية في الناحية العلمية؟؟ قلت لا أعلم لكن أخبرته ان يمهلني يوم حتى آلآتيه بالجواب  أريد ممن لديه خبرة الجواب وشكراً لكل من يجاوبني



عزيزي .. مبدئياً اكاد أجزم أنك لست مسيحياً .. وهذا لايُعنيني في شيء كونك مسيحي أو مسلم .. فقط لتوضيح الأمر قولت ذلك.

مبدئياً مره اخرى .. أنت بنيت سؤالك على مفردات خاطئة تماماً (لاهوتياً)

فالله ليس *مكون *من ثلاثة اقانيم، فالمكون، *مُركب*، والله غير مركب، ولكنه *بسيط*، أيضاً ليس هناك ما يسمى (بالناحية *العلمية*) بشأن طبيعة الاقانيم! فلا توجد نواح علمية يمكننا القياس بواسطتها في أمر يتعلق بطبيعة الله.

معرفة الآب ليوم القيامة، هي *طبيعياً *معرفة الإبن، ومعرفة الروح القدس، إذ انه كما يقول القديس اغسطينوس أنه كيف أن الإبن لا يعرف الساعة *وهو ذاته معرفة الله وحكمته!* ولكن كل الاباء الاولين - تقريباً - أجمعوا على ان قول السيد يؤخذ بمعنى *المعرفة الغير مسموح بإعلانها بواسطة الإبن *، فالابن يعرف ما يعرفه الآب إذ أن الاثنين واحد (انا والآب واحد)، *ولكن لكل أقنوم عمله*، فإعلان هذا اليوم ليس من عمل الإبن، ولكن لا يُعني ذلك عدم معرفته، ولأن هذا اليوم ليس من الاسرار المُصرح بإعلانها، فقال السيد المسيح أن الملائكة ولا حتى الإبن يعلم بهما أي غير مُصرح بالإعلان عنهما.​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أبريل 2013)

اتمنى ان تكون قد وجدت الاجابة


----------



## أَمَة (15 أبريل 2013)

بعد الإطلاع على الموضوع وعلى تفاعلات العضو السائل مع الردود المسيحية،
وبعد الإطلاع على نشاطه في مواضيع اخرى تبين أنه عضو كاذب يدعي المسيحية وهو بعيد جدا عن المسيح.

لذلك تم حذره لمدة تكفي لمراجعة نفسه والعودة ليسأل كما يشاء بدون كذب. فالمنتدى يرحب بأي عضو بغض النظر عن خلفيته الدينية طالما انه يسأل بأدب، وقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية لا يلزم أحدا بقبول الردود أو الإقتناع بها، ولكنه يمنع التطاول على الردود بتفسيرات شخصية خاطئة لا صلة لها بالحقيقة.


سأرد على بعض مشاركات العضو صاحب الموضوع لأبين له أسباب حذره:
عنوان الموضوع قبل تعديله كان: *سؤال محير لم أستطع الاجابة عليه. *هذه هي نوعية العناوين "المائعة" التي يختارها المسلم المدعي المسيحية. في حين أن المسيحي يدخل في خجل ويسأل بالموضوع مباشرة، ولا يلف ولا يدور، ولا يقول واحد مسلم سألني ومش عارف ارد عليه وغيره من الكذب كما جاء في أول الموضوع: 





adam son قال:


> في حواري مع أحدهم سألني سؤال حيرني ولم أستطع الاجابة عليه السؤال



العضو مسيحي يعرف أن السيد المسيح لم ينفِ المعرفة عن الروح القدس في قوله المذكور في إنجيل مرقس الاصحاح 13 العدد 32، لذلك لن ينقل كلام شخص مسلم حرفيا بدون أن يعلق عليه كما فعل العضو:


adam son قال:


> لماذا لم يعلم يسوع ولا الروح القدس وقت يوم القيامة اليوم الأخير



استوضحه العضو العزيز *عبود عبده عبود* (#*4*) إذا كان مسلما أو مسيحيا ورد عليه أنه مسيحي كاثوليك، فسأله العضو المبارك *سمعان الإخميمي* (#*6* ) كيف يكون مسيحي ويقول عن يسوع اليسوع - وهذا ما نسمع دائما من المسلمين. فأدعى حبه للنظام وقال: 





adam son قال:


> أنا لأريد أن أخرج على موضوع السؤال واتمنى الجواب من حضراتكم



مرة اخرى يدعي حبه للإلتزام بالتفاسير الصحيحة وبأنه لا يحق لنا تفسيرها على مزاجنا في حين ان كل ما جاء في مشاركته التي بسبب تطاوله فيها (اللون الأحمر) تم حذره كان تفسيرا على مزاجه كما سبق وفعل في مشاركته سابقة (#*3*): 





adam son قال:


> هو يتحدث عن اليوم الآخر ولا يحق لنا تفسيرها على مزاجنا فالأمر واضح كالشمس ولا يمكننا ان نغطي عين الشمس بغربال أنه لا يوجد من يعرف يوم القيامة سوى الآب لا الملائكة لا الروح القدس لا الابن فقط الآب وكما قلت سابقاً أن إلا تفيد التخصيص للآب



لا تعليق على مشاركته #*13* . أتركها لكم لتقرؤها وتبتسمون.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أبريل 2013)

الاخ المسلم  adam son 
سلام ونعمة ومحبة  لك ولكل إخوتى المسلمين الاحباء الذين لا أخفي سراً .. أننى أصلي طالبا من الهى ان يستنيروا  إلى إنارة إنجيل مجد الله  فى وجه ربنا يسوع المسيح 
أخى وزميلي :
لقد كررت خلال مواضيعك الاخيرة فى المنتدى  ...  ذات نقاط الاعتراض التى دأءب الاخوة المسلمون على توجيهها. وبذات التناول المؤسس على العسف والمصادرة  والتربص.: فآن الاوان لنعرفك من وجهه نظر المسيحية  ردودنا .

*1] *   نفى الابن معرفته بالساعة *معرفةً يباح بها * وينقلها إلى الكنيسة التى  قـــُصّد لها .. وعين لها من عند الله أن 
تعرف أسرار ملكوت الله  من حيث المعانى والتدابير والمقاصد البانية للارواح الداعمة للقيم ..[ الانجيل بحسب ما سجله مارمتى الاصحاح 13الايه10] ولكن منع عنها ان تتطلع على  جداول المواعيد التى جعلها ألآب  فى صميم سلطانه  وحده دون سواه من الخلائق[ اعمال الرسل 1] فالمقصود واضح ان الاعلان عن توقيت  الساعة  امر مؤذى ومضر ومؤدى الى فتن واضرار ومعاكس لعدل الله ومضاد لمقاصده وحكمته . ومن هنا  إمتنع المسيح عن البوح به.


*2]*   الابن  نفى عن نفسه -وهو فى إنسانيتنا التى إتخذها حقيقية كاملة - معرفة الساعة* معرفة* إختبارية *[معرفة المــــُّــــباشرة] *  فلو رجعت إلى الاصل اليونانى  للكلمة  -وهى اللغة الاصلية التى دوّنّ بها الانجيل - هى معرفة الاختبار والاجتياز فى الحدث.
وهى معرفة *التوصيف والإخبــار ونقل الخبرة العملية شفاهاً*و[التحديث: من الحديث ومن حدثنا ]...

*3]*   الابن : الذى هو ربنا يسوع المسيح  هو بكر [ عبرانين 1]وسط إخوة كثيرين وهو رئيس إيماننا ورئيس كهنتنا  وهو ملك كنيستنا وبالتالى ..  بحسب قصد  الله  المرسوم  أن يعطينا كل إستحقاقات هذه البنوة لصالح الكنيسة فنحن ابناء  بسبب كونه ابن ونحن محبوبين بحسب كونه هو المحبوب  ونحن ابرار فيه كما انه هو بار ونحن مقبولين من خلاله وفيه ... وعلى ما  تقدم 
المسيح  الابن  اذ اعطانا استحقاقات البنوة  التى تناسبنا 
أخلى ذاته مؤقتاً من مجد الالوهية .. لا من طبيعة الالوهية -  من مظاهر وابهه الالوهية لا من حقيقية جوهر الالوهة 
وعليه نفي عن نفسه باعتباره ابنا لله معرفة توقيت  الساعة
ونلاحظ أن سياق الحوار الوارد فى الانجيل  فى مضمار نفي العلم بتوقيت الساعة .
كان الحوار  فى سياق  وفى مجال  الاستفسار عن  توقيت  -ومتى تكون الساعة *توقيتاً* و*ليس حالاً [ فهذه أنبأ المسيح وأفاض شرحاً عن ملابسات وظروف  وكيفيات حوادث  تسبق وتتواكب وتتزامن وتصاحب وتلى قيام الساعة كيفياً ونوعياً فقط لارقمياً  ]* 

*4] * انت  تقول أن  إلا   تفيد التخصيص 
*اولا:* الاصل المكتوب به الانجيل ليس   اللغة العربية . 
*ثانياً* لكل قاعدة إستثناءات  فإلا إذا كانت تفيد التخصيص فهى لا تفيد القصر المطلق.
*ثالثاً* إذا رأيت  أن المسيح نفي معلومية الروح القدس فقدم نصاً  حرفياً صريحاً مفيداً  يفيد هذه الاخيرة 
فالمعروف ضمنا أن الروح القدس   هو روح  الله القدوس ذاته - يعنى روح الاب . 
فأنت تصادر  على المفاهيم     وتراوغ فى البديهيات  فهل تقصد ان قول المسيح ان  الاب وحده يعلم ولكن روحه روح الاب لا يعلم ؟؟؟!!
يعنى هل أنت يا بشر  تعرف [ قل أى معلومة لنقل إسمك مثلاً] .. وروحك لا تعرف  [ نفس المعلومة ] فهل هذا المنطق  ؟؟!! وهى التثاقل فى البديهيات .. والمراوغة فى المفاهيم والتشبث  بالجمود  والتعسف  المؤسس  على العصيان  و العناد  والمكابرة.     
منشور  ذى علاقة بالموضوع
1- * من هنا*
2-* من هنا*


----------



## Veronicaa (20 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ولكن كل الاباء الاولين - تقريباً - أجمعوا على ان قول السيد يؤخذ بمعنى *المعرفة الغير مسموح بإعلانها بواسطة الإبن *، ,,,,,, فقال السيد المسيح أن الملائكة ولا حتى الإبن يعلم بهما أي غير مُصرح بالإعلان عنهما.​


هذا هو التفسير الذي اعرفه منذ بداية تعاملي مع المسيحية.. لكن هل يمكن ان تدلني على كتابات الاباء الذين صرحوا بذلك؟ احب الاحتفاظ بالشواهد.

 اذا كان ممكن طبعا


----------

